# CO allocation & Timeline in 189 Visa



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

Around two weeks are passed since visa lodgement, still no response received from IMMI and no CO allocation. Please tell me after many days CO is allocated in 189 visa and what is the average processing time of Visa in 189?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

dear2ujan said:


> Around two weeks are passed since visa lodgement, still no response received from IMMI and no CO allocation. Please tell me after many days CO is allocated in 189 visa and what is the average processing time of Visa in 189?


Processing varies from case to case , general wait period observed is 2 to 3 months till CO is allocated.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dear2ujan said:


> Around two weeks are passed since visa lodgement, still no response received from IMMI and no CO allocation. Please tell me after many days CO is allocated in 189 visa and what is the average processing time of Visa in 189?


don't want to pee on your parade, but for some countries - Pakistan included - processing for 189 takes 12-24 months


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry, but this guy is either really dumb or some kind of a spammer. he was asking the same question one week ago and in different threads and got multiple responses. I am sure he will start a new thread next week, saying its been 3 weeks and I have no CO, when will I get CO...etc

just go through his posts and see what I mean.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

imtiazmt said:


> I am sorry, but this guy is either really dumb or some kind of a spammer. he was asking the same question one week ago and in different threads and got multiple responses. I am sure he will start a new thread next week, saying its been 3 weeks and I have no CO, when will I get CO...etc
> 
> just go through his posts and see what I mean.


LOLLLLLL ..... some people think that rephrasing (or even repeating) the same question will yield a more favourable answer probably (if they disliked the answer they got)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

OK .... Reality check : At best, if you are SUPER lucky, I mean really SUPER. It's 6 weeks. However, average Joe gets a CO for 189 in 8 weeks, and if you are one of those who are not unlucky, but always get everything at the MAX time for it, you will get a CO in 10 weeks.

HOWEVER, being Pakistani, getting a CO is not the biggest obstacle in your way. You will be referred by DIBP to external agencies (namely ASIO/IGIS) to do background and security check on you, and this - bummer - takes no less than 12 months, and with some people it takes 18 months. Add to that standard processing time and CO allocation, which - combined- would take 6 more months, so you are looking at getting your visa decision after no less than 18 months, but no more than 24 ...... 

CHILL ......flooding the forum won't make the CO come faster, and no, there is no way to expedite it, and no, there is also no way to expedite the ESC ........ Nothing you can do but sit and wait, and keep an eye on your email for communication from the CO, and do whatever the CO asks you to do (provide documents, information, or do whatever they want)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> OK .... Reality check : At best, if you are SUPER lucky, I mean really SUPER. It's 6 weeks. However, average Joe gets a CO for 189 in 8 weeks, and if you are one of those who are not unlucky, but always get everything at the MAX time for it, you will get a CO in 10 weeks.
> 
> HOWEVER, being Pakistani, getting a CO is not the biggest obstacle in your way. You will be referred by DIBP to external agencies (namely ASIO/IGIS) to do background and security check on you, and this - bummer - takes no less than 12 months, and with some people it takes 18 months. Add to that standard processing time and CO allocation, which - combined- would take 6 more months, so you are looking at getting your visa decision after no less than 18 months, but no more than 24 ......
> 
> CHILL ......flooding the forum won't make the CO come faster, and no, there is no way to expedite it, and no, there is also no way to expedite the ESC ........ Nothing you can do but sit and wait, and keep an eye on your email for communication from the CO, and do whatever the CO asks you to do (provide documents, information, or do whatever they want)


Not all Pakistan residents are referred I believe..


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Processing varies from case to case , general wait period observed is 2 to 3 months till CO is allocated.


Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

superm said:


> Not all Pakistan residents are referred I believe..


check the Immigration Time for Pakistanis thread ..... 99.9% of Pakistanis applying for 189 are referred to ESC.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> check the Immigration Time for Pakistanis thread ..... 99.9% of Pakistanis applying for 189 are referred to ESC.


what about people from Lebanon or Syria ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> what about people from Lebanon or Syria ?


 same, especially Lebanese


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

imtiazmt said:


> I am sorry, but this guy is either really dumb or some kind of a spammer. he was asking the same question one week ago and in different threads and got multiple responses. I am sure he will start a new thread next week, saying its been 3 weeks and I have no CO, when will I get CO...etc
> 
> just go through his posts and see what I mean.



Hope, forums are made to share your view, ideas, thoughts, expressions and updates etc. But I am really sad to read the words like dumb, idiot etc. This is not way of communication in this civilized and some people show their caste, nature early and you shared the same in this write up.
I previous thread, I got answer from some friends that CO may be allocated within two week. That's why, I shared this thread and want to know further updates. But stupid and idiot people like you are always there and they take the phrase in different context.

Hope, this resolves your concern on my query


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

dear2ujan said:


> Hope, forums are made to share your view, ideas, thoughts, expressions and updates etc. But I am really sad to read the words like dumb, idiot etc. This is not way of communication in this civilized and some people show their caste, nature early and you shared the same in this write up.
> I previous thread, I got answer from some friends that CO may be allocated within two week. That's why, I shared this thread and want to know further updates. But stupid and idiot people like you are always there and they take the phrase in different context.
> 
> Hope, this resolves your concern on my query


LOL..
but where is my CO? can you please tell me?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dear2ujan said:


> Hope, forums are made to share your view, ideas, thoughts, expressions and updates etc. But I am really sad to read the words like dumb, idiot etc. This is not way of communication in this civilized and some people show their caste, nature early and you shared the same in this write up.
> I previous thread, I got answer from some friends that CO may be allocated within two week. That's why, I shared this thread and want to know further updates. But stupid and idiot people like you are always there and they take the phrase in different context.
> 
> Hope, this resolves your concern on my query


I agree with you that using dumb or idiot is unacceptable, however I think that "caste system" is equally unacceptable and uncivilized, or even worse ..... it's a thing from the past.

The thing is, flooding the forum with the same question across lots of threads is really irritating. Please refrain from doing so .......


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

imtiazmt said:


> LOL..
> but where is my CO? can you please tell me?[/QUOTE
> 
> Your CO is proceeding my case. Your turn will come later after finalization of my case
> ...


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I agree with you that using dumb or idiot is unacceptable, however I think that "caste system" is equally unacceptable and uncivilized, or even worse ..... it's a thing from the past.
> 
> The thing is, flooding the forum with the same question across lots of threads is really irritating. Please refrain from doing so .......


It is famous quote " Tit for tat". I used these words so as to give proper and comprehensive reply. I have posted 41 threads on this forum before this specific thread. If you can pick these words like caste in any single forum, I will leave this forum. 
Again, I am standing on my stance that forums are made to share your views and there is freedom for everyone. If you don't like anything, then dont respond or leave this thread or leave this forum....


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

dear2ujan said:


> It is famous quote " Tit for tat". I used these words so as to give proper and comprehensive reply. I have posted 41 threads on this forum before this specific thread. If you can pick these words like caste in any single forum, I will leave this forum.
> Again, I am standing on my stance that forums are made to share your views and there is freedom for everyone. If you don't like anything, then dont respond or leave this thread or leave this forum....


i hope you also read the second line of his response and took some notes.

so when is your next installment of threads coming , asking the same old questions?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

come on guys please. Enough !


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

imtiazmt said:


> i hope you also read the second line of his response and took some notes.
> 
> so when is your next installment of threads coming , asking the same old questions?


Will share soon...Any problem...whether I ask same old or new question....Any issue.......


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know the CO allocation timelines along with the Grant for 189 category- Australia.
Subclass:189
ANZSCO Code: 261313 
Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
Total Points : 60 
Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014 
Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014 
PCC - 05/Jan/2015 
Medicals : 31/Dec/2014 
CO Allocation: ??????
Visa Grant : ??????

Regards,
Archana


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know the CO allocation timelines along with the Grant for 189 category- Australia.
> Subclass:189
> ...



Hi Archana

As per the current updates at tracker, they are taking two months for visa grant & if everything is fine you can also get direct grant.

I lodged my application on 29th December. I am also waiting for the same.


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

taz_mt said:


> i hope you also read the second line of his response and took some notes.
> 
> so when is your next installment of threads coming , asking the same old questions?


Hello TAZ

With the grace of Almighty Allah, I got direct grant within perfect three months. This also proved wrong the concept about Pakistani.

Keep remember me in your prayers


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> don't want to pee on your parade, but for some countries - Pakistan included - processing for 189 takes 12-24 months


Hello Expatriate

With the grace of GOD, I got direct visa grant in just 3 months. So, your statement is wrong for Pakistanis..


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> OK .... Reality check : At best, if you are SUPER lucky, I mean really SUPER. It's 6 weeks. However, average Joe gets a CO for 189 in 8 weeks, and if you are one of those who are not unlucky, but always get everything at the MAX time for it, you will get a CO in 10 weeks.
> 
> HOWEVER, being Pakistani, getting a CO is not the biggest obstacle in your way. You will be referred by DIBP to external agencies (namely ASIO/IGIS) to do background and security check on you, and this - bummer - takes no less than 12 months, and with some people it takes 18 months. Add to that standard processing time and CO allocation, which - combined- would take 6 more months, so you are looking at getting your visa decision after no less than 18 months, but no more than 24 ......
> 
> CHILL ......flooding the forum won't make the CO come faster, and no, there is no way to expedite it, and no, there is also no way to expedite the ESC ........ Nothing you can do but sit and wait, and keep an eye on your email for communication from the CO, and do whatever the CO asks you to do (provide documents, information, or do whatever they want)


The above statement is wrong for Pakistanis. Pakistan is not in high RISK category and average processing time for Pakistanis is also three months provided all the documents are provided in advance......


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Dheeraj.
One more query is do we need to upload the Tax return documents for all the years of experience(which ACS approved).
Kindly suggest.


----------

